# Newest bits from Whiteside



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

These bits are not in the Whiteside catalog and may be of interest to you. I like the shaker style bits and I plan on purchasing the edge banding bits.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Mike said:


> These bits are not in the Whiteside catalog and may be of interest to you. I like the shaker style bits and I plan on purchasing the edge banding bits.


Mike

I bought the set from Woodpecker. WP18940 WP18941

They are an edge banding bit set with an added groove. I had the option of the one you posted and this one.

I have attached the pdf for you to see.

Go to the last page the bit I have is pictured there.

Let me know how yours work and I will do the same,


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I only have the rail and stile bits Dan. I am looking at adding the shaker panel raising bit and the edge banding bits this summer.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Mike said:


> I only have the rail and stile bits Dan. I am looking at adding the shaker panel raising bit and the edge banding bits this summer.


Yes I have a rail and stile bit too from Freud. I looked at the Shaker Bit but opted for the adjustable set from Freud for greater flexibility. I can always use a bevel guided bit to add on the final bevel as see in the shaker bit. One more step I know but I will try to make it work.

I opted for the tongue option in the edge banding bit because it seems easier to line up opposed to the triangle design. It will be interesting to see how this works as I tend to use a lot of plywood for my cabinets.


----------

